# New Glock 17 Gen 4



## dayanks85 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all new to the forum, new to pistols. Picked up my first Glock 17 Gen 4 today. Im sure I will have alot of questions but just introducing myself to everyone.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats! That's a great gun and a lot of fun to shoot!


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

You picked a winner on both counts.....

Welcome.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Great gun! You will enjoy it greatly. Just dont blame Gaston when you figure out that you just can have 1.


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## glock1769 (Jan 17, 2013)

Same story for me...my first Glock and new to handguns. My choice was the G17 Gen 4 as well. Got mine last Friday and took it to the range on Saturday with my brother. Great time...can't wait to get it out again.


----------

